# Saunders bandsets



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi everyone,

What are people's opinions of the Saunders bandsets? I'm pretty new to slingshots and my only exposure to a "real" slingshot is a Saunders Wing WristRocket. I have some of their TNT bandsets and was thinking of using them on a 3D printed slingshot I just made. I am looking into ordering up some bandsets from SimpleShot but for the time being, I think the TNT bands should work well enough.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I like them( Saunders) I've been shooting a set of black mambas for some time now they sting a bit when you get some backslap but they really last and hit hard.They are meant for .44 cal(7/16) steel or bigger,a lot of destructive power. I also have some Saunders tubes on my wrist rocket pro they have been on there for a couple years and still hit hard although I really don't shoot that pro very often.


----------



## NickTheGnarly (Jan 11, 2020)

I dig the Black Mambas. But fear the handslap. Lol. They make pretty good sets from what I've seen. And I remember thinking the pouch on the Black Mamba's was really great and I liked it and wondered why I never saw others like it as it is an unusual design.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

You can't go wrong with Saunders products. Their flat bands are made to last hundreds of shots, with specially shape molded pouches to center the steel ammo - .44 to .50 caliber being the most appropriate, depending on the slingshot model concerned.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you for all the replies! I am glad to read they are of good quality and last a long time. Is it unusual that they are double banded? All the other bandsets I see from other slingshot websites are single banded.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You guys have shed some light on my questions. One being that hard plastic pouch and a nasty hand slap. Seems they would be awesome on an extended starship maybe. I do know one thing... you can’t beat Saunders for quality and slingshot promotion. WELCOME TO THE FORUM.


----------

